# Don't Know Why This Popped Into My Head But...



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

...my wife and I were having a discussion about the what we would do for one another if one partner needed another to do something for them. We started by trading off with "I love you so much that I'd do "xxx" for you."

At some point it was my turn and I said "I love you so much that if you ran out of tampons, I would run to the store and buy them for you."

She replied by saying "You would, wouldn't you? I believe you did many years ago."

This seems like such a trivial gesture, but it evokes an interesting response from some women. the first time I did it, it was for my girlfriend back in the early eighties. She had started her period, panicked when she found out that she had none...it was late at night, so I simply said "I'll go to the store for you. I'll be right back."

She was floored...She said "You'd do that for me?" To which I replied, "Well sure. It's not like they're gonna think they're for me, right? What's the big deal?"...Apparently it was as she has had boyfriends who wouldn't even touch the things...WTF?

Just curious...Have any of you women been involved with a man who wouldn't do certain things for you...especially if it involved "feminine" issues? Just wondering if this is common, ya know?


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Joe has never and would never get feminine hygiene products for me. I've gotten him hemorrhoid cream though....go figure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MountainRunner (Dec 30, 2014)

pidge70 said:


> Joe has never and would never get feminine hygiene products for me. I've gotten him hemorrhoid cream though....go figure.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


So it does happen...Wow. Thanks for chiming in Pidge.


----------



## 1marriedlady (Mar 27, 2015)

My hubby had no problem getting me tampons.
Even my Dad would, for him I had to give him the box top LOL, so he bought the right ones. .
I am reuly blessed.
I have had bfs who were grossed out and no way would they even consider getting me why I needed.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

My dad had 5 daughters... he did the shopping.. poor man



.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I've done it for my wife, and I have three daughters coming up on it any day now. 

It was a little weird the first couple of times, but not a huge deal.

Did not seem to impress my wife any.


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

My hubby has bought me tampons, vagisil, pregnancy tests, and even asked the pharmacist what type of pad to buy after I had our first baby. He just doesn't care what anyone thinks. He even picks up my crazy meds for me (to keep me sane!) Sometimes, it embarrasses me that he is so nonchalant about it- but I guess it is better than the alternative.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

My ex never would have. Mr H would if I needed him too, he is kind of ace like that.

I knew he was super amazing the day he cleaned up my vomit from a serious bender the night before while I lay in bed vowing to never drink again.


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

I really have never understood the resistance to this. I buy whatever is on the shopping list and so does Mr. Giro. What exactly is the problem? Do you think the clerks believe you as a man are using the tampons yourself? I don't get it.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

My husband has bought tampons for me before. It was no big deal. I don't understand why it's even an issue or a big gesture. Obviously, it's not for him. If he can buy condoms what's the big deal about buying tampons?

I've asked him once or twice to pick up some of my makeup from a department store and that had him concerned for a while the salesperson might think he was interested in MAC cosmetics, but still he did it.


----------



## BlueWoman (Jan 8, 2015)

I think I would lose respect for man who couldn't deal with buying feminine hygiene products. It's part of life. If you can buy toilet paper you can buy tampons.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

MountainRunner said:


> ...my wife and I were having a discussion about the what we would do for one another if one partner needed another to do something for them. We started by trading off with "I love you so much that I'd do "xxx" for you."
> 
> At some point it was my turn and I said "I love you so much that if you ran out of tampons, I would run to the store and buy them for you."
> 
> ...


You're not truly in love until you buy tampons for your partner...

Funny story: my wife and I dated when we were teenagers for a few years (15 years apart, and we got back together.)

Back then, I was embarrassed to buy condoms, so she did. But I had no problem running to the store then, and now, to buy tampons or pads.

Go figure.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

My Ex had no problem buying tampons at all he was even smart enough to buy chocolate. 

That said I have a pathalogical fear of running out of anything needed for hygiene. I once ordered a box of 500 tampons from a vending supply company online. It was hilarious, and I gifted bags full to my girlfriends. My bathrooms are always well stocked.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I would draw the line at committing most felonies or doing something unnecessarily dangerous to her or myself. Anything else I'd probably do or at least negotiate. I know she'd do the same for me.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

intheory said:


> My husband has never minded doing this. But I try to avoid asking him. I heard guys talking about it once on a talk-radio show once, and they said it made them feel kind of emasculated.
> 
> Weird, I know, but that stuck with me. So, I try not to ask this of him unless it would be an emergency. I feel like it's respecting him.
> 
> Sorry, I know it's not "logical", it's just how I feel.


I always felt the same way, I figured if I hated buying them he wouldn't want that on a shopping list.

Plus, it comes once a month...I can plan for it. Yeah there are surprises but that is what my Doomsday stash of toiletries is there for.

I'll save the "show me how much you love me favor" for something bigger than tampons


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

MountainRunner said:


> She was floored...She said "You'd do that for me?" To which I replied, "Well sure. It's not like they're gonna think they're for me, right? What's the big deal?"...


Sure, it was no big deal for me when i was married. I buy all sorts of stuff for my daughter now. I went to the counter with some ladies razors, make-up, and panty hose the other day, and that was it. It wasn't like I could mix it in with a power tool and fishing lures. But I don't care. I assume people at the counters have enough sense to know I wasn't using them, and if they don't, it doesn't matter.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

So many things are just simple facts of life.

Things like...you eat a hot curry, you'll probably get the sh!ts and your bum hole will sting...
We all fart (sometimes wet ones)
We all burp
Despite shaking and squeazing your 'peen' after a pee, there is always that one defiant drop
Puke always has diced carrots and tomato skin in it
Etc

The fact that they are 'facts of life' doesn't mean we have to discuss them at the dinner table but for heavensake don't say 'Ewww how disgusting'....and go all silly about it!

Wondering why posted the above....???.....ah yes....nothing wrong with a guy buying tampons or a woman buying condoms. Men often buy their wives vibrators/dildos....but I wonder how many wives have bought their husbands a fleshlight???!!!!!


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

My XH never would have bought me tampons. I asked him once, and he said, I'll drive you to the store if you need them.

This is only one of the items on a very long list of things that he refused to do for me if I asked.

There's a reason he's no longer my husband.


----------



## NoIinThreesome (Nov 6, 2007)

I have no problem buying tampons for my gf.

She did, however, tell me that she fell in love with me all over again when I fished her stuck diva cup out of her. I gave her a big hug once I got it out (after I washed my hands, lol.)


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

NoIinThreesome said:


> I have no problem buying tampons for my gf.
> 
> She did, however, tell me that she fell in love with me all over again when I fished her stuck diva cup out of her. I gave her a big hug once I got it out (after I washed my hands, lol.)


I think I would do the same as she, if a boyfriend did something like that for me. That's real love, right there. :smthumbup:


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

Actually I don't burp. Never have. Can't


----------

